# My DIY Electric Hydraulic Mini Wheeled Skid Steer Loader.



## jimmyaz (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

I just want to share a build log of my mini electric skid steer project. Here's some infos below.

Dimension:
Width: 35"
Wheel base: 28"
Height: 36"
Weight Est: 1200lbs
Motor: 4.5kw
Battery: 4.8kwh 48v 100AH

The project is currently in progress. Part 1,2,3 is available.

Part 1 



Part 2 



Part 3 



Part 4


----------



## vmaijala (Jan 10, 2022)

jimmyaz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just want to share a build log of my mini electric skid steer project. Here's some infos below.
> 
> ...



Hi Jimmy,

Great work you have done with your mini-loader. I have a similar project, with the difference that I already have the very similar size loader with gasoline engine. 

So few questions... Where did you buy that engine+pump combo (I assume it was combo?)? How did you size that? What was your budget for electronics+hydraulics?

Cheers,
Ville


----------

